# Paging B'fest track junkies near Infineon Raceway - SWC races coming July 25-27



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

Any B'fest going to the Speed World Challenge races at Infineon on July 25-27, let me know.

As far as I know, Bimmerfest.com will be riding on board with at least one car and we may get to team up with some others.

Could mean some hospitality/pit passes :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Nobody here near Sear's Point interested in going? :dunno:


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Infineon is in Sanoma right? How far from LA? My guess is 5+ hours drive.
Are you driving?

Matt


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

mwette said:


> Infineon is in Sanoma right? How far from LA? My guess is 5+ hours drive.
> Are you driving?
> Matt


5 hours if Stuka is driving 

I can't make it (I'm going to try to go to the Laguna Seca races in the first week of Sept.)

But anyone who is going should contact me.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> But anyone who is going should contact me.


scottn2retro, I'm going to Sears Point on Sunday with a couple of friends.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

kster said:


> scottn2retro, I'm going to Sears Point on Sunday with a couple of friends.


Cool. I'll PM you.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Very Cool.

Bimmerfest.com should be on 4 cars for the WC Touring car race at Sear's Point:

Ken Dobson
Jim Osborn
Mickey Miller
Scott Lang

For the B'fest members going, have a great time and let's see lots of pics.


----------

